# صلاة جميلة للبابا شنودة الثالث



## tamav maria (31 يناير 2011)

*صلاة جميلة للبابا شنودة الثالث* 











الرب لى راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء 
ليس لى رأى .... ولا فكر ..... ولا شهوة أخرى سوى ان اتبعك
يكفينى ان اذوقك .... وان اتمتع بيك ..... وان اكتفى بيك 
انت اللى تملى القلب .... انت اللى تملى العين ..... انت اللى تملى الفكر
انت اللى تملى الحياة 
انت الكل فى الكل وليس سواك
انا كل حاجة سبتها وبقيت كلى لك وكلك لى 
حبيبى لى وانا له 
معك لا اريد شيئا على الارض


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه يا نيتا  
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

